# Pulleys



## foxtom2000 (Sep 21, 2009)

I have a 94 Chevy with a serpentine belt. I purchased a plow with a V-belt Hydraulic pump. Is there a different pulley that I could put on the pump or a double pulley I could use on my alt?


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

We had a 93 and 94 Chevs and a separate pulley gets installed on the crank. Just take out (if I remember correctly )the big crankshaft bolt holding on the vib damper and set in your small V belt pulley and install bolt


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

The old fisher under hood pumps would have a V pully that was added to the waterpump and a V belt to the plow pump.


----------



## foxtom2000 (Sep 21, 2009)

Does anyone know where to find the pulleys?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

foxtom2000;818174 said:


> Does anyone know where to find the pulleys?


Have you tried a dealer? What brand is the plow?


----------



## foxtom2000 (Sep 21, 2009)

It is a Fisher plow


----------



## piggle (Oct 4, 2009)

I have a couple. They are hard to find and not available from my local dealer. I pulled a few from a junk yard. You can also find them on Ebay.

I put a serpentine motor in my 83 K30 with the older belt driven pump. I used the crank pulley form a non serpentine set up and modified a bunch of brackets to mount the pump. I went through all of the Fisher instructions on their site and couldn't find my specific set up with a belt driven pump. The pump mount I made needed some serious love but it works just fine.


----------

